# F350 Headache Rack Ful Size Custom -RI CT MA



## ballandchain91 (Aug 13, 2014)

This was originally posted in the wrong section…

Anybody Interested RI CT MA??. Rack Will fit full-size pick up measures 73 1/4 wide. Made this week looking to sell. Asking $300 obo 2x2 tubing 1/8th inch with diamond plate gussets. I am not familiar with other pickup beds regarding width and stake pockets so you might have to modify. Built for an F350 . Comments, questions, interests? Thanks.


----------



## BigBlaine (Jul 19, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Are you designing them and selling ? Or is this just something u did and now want to sell.


----------

